# الإنسان في المسيحية مُسير أم مُخير ؟



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

تحية طيبة لجميعكم ,,

لدي سؤال لطالما تمنيت أن أجد له إجابة في العقيدة المسيحية ..

هل الإنسان في المسيحية مُسير أم مُخير ؟؟

أرجوا من حضراتكم الإجابة ولكن بالدليل من الكتاب المُقدس 

وشكرا لكم

مع تحياتي ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الانسان مخير


Matt 12:37 
لانك بكلامك تتبرر وبكلامك تدان
Rom 2:6 ​
​
الذي سيجازي كل واحد حسب اعماله.

.................................​ ​​​​


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

( وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الارض وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض. 27 فخلق الله الانسان على صورته.على صورة الله خلقه.ذكرا وانثى خلقهم. 28 وباركهم الله وقال لهم اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الارض واخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى كل حيوان يدبّ على الارض. 29 وقال الله اني قد اعطيتكم كل بقل يبزر بزرا على وجه كل الارض وكل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يبزر بزرا.لكم يكون طعاما. 30 ولكل حيوان الارض وكل طير السماء وكل دبّابة على الارض فيها نفس حية اعطيت كل عشب اخضر طعاما.وكان كذلك 31 ورأى الله كل ما عمله فاذا هو حسن جدا.وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما سادسا)
(تكوين 1: 26 - 31)

(وأخذ الرب الاله آدم ووضعه في جنة عدن ليعملها ويحفظها. 16 واوصى الرب الاله آدم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل اكلا. 17 واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها.لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت.)
(تكوين 2: 15 - 17)

كما ترى الانسان مخلوق على صورة الله كشبهه ( في القداسة والارادة الحرة وحياة الخلود ) ، والانسان له مطلق الحرية ان يطيع الله او ان يعصاه .

هل ترى الانسان مخلوق مسّيرا ام مخّيرا بهذا الفكر ؟؟


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (18 ديسمبر 2009)

أولا أشكركم على إجابتكم 

............................

ثانيا :




> هل ترى الانسان مخلوق مسّيرا ام مخّيرا بهذا الفكر ؟؟



أستاذنا نيومان بهذا الفكر أرى أن الإنسان مخلوق مخير حر الإرادة بإرادته يُطيع وبإرادته يعصي .. شيء جميل جدا ..



> matt 12:37
> لانك بكلامك تتبرر وبكلامك تدان​
> 
> rom 2:6
> الذي سيجازي كل واحد حسب اعماله.​


 
جميل جدا يا أساتذتي ..​ 
ولسان حالي يسأل هنا ..
إن كان الإنسان حر الإرادة بكلامه يتبرر وبكلامه يُدان وسيجازى بحسب أعماله هو وليس بأعمال غيره !
فلماذا إذاً يدان بفعل غيره - خطيئة آدم - فهل هو مخير في أعماله ثم يجد نفسه مسيرا في مصير مكتوب عليه لا ذنب له فيه ويتنافى تماما مع مطلق الحرية المعطاه إليه ؟​ 
فهو بإرادته إن كان مطيعا محضا فهو مُدان بخطيئة آدم وبإرادته إن كان عاصيا محضا فهو مُدان بخيئة آدم .​ 
فهل الإنسان مُخير في إرادته مُسيرا في مصيره ؟​ 
أرجوا التوضيح وأعتذر لإزعاجكم ​ 
وشكرا​


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 ديسمبر 2009)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> جميل جدا يا أساتذتي ..
> 
> ولسان حالي يسأل هنا ..
> إن كان الإنسان حر الإرادة بكلامه يتبرر وبكلامه يُدان وسيجازى بحسب أعماله هو وليس بأعمال غيره !
> ...





تكلمنا معك بالدليل من الشواهد بالكتاب المقدس ، اين الان دليلك على مزاعمك ان عقيدتنا تقول ان الانسان مدان بخطية آدم ؟؟؟


واليك الدليل الذي ينفي مزاعمك :

(ولكن ليمتحن كل واحد عمله وحينئذ يكون له الفخر من جهة نفسه فقط لا من جهة غيره. 5 لان كل واحد سيحمل حمل نفسه)
(غلاطية 6: 4- 5)

(ما لكم انتم تضربون هذا المثل على ارض اسرائيل قائلين الآباء اكلوا الحصرم واسنان الابناء ضرست.3 حيّ انا يقول السيد الرب لا يكون لكم من بعد ان تضربوا هذا المثل في اسرائيل. 4 ها كل النفوس هي لي.نفس الاب كنفس الابن.كلاهما لي.النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت.)
(حزقيال 18: 2 - 4)

(19 وانتم تقولون لماذا لا يحمل الابن من اثم الاب.اما الابن فقد فعل حقا وعدلا حفظ جميع فرائضي وعمل بها فحياة يحيا. 20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت.الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب والاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن.بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون.)

(حزقيال 18: 18)

الان ، كل ما تقولونه نقلا عن اشاعات واقاويل تطلق من المشايخ والمسلمين العاميين عن العقيدة المسيحية خاطئة ، وآن الاوان لتعرفوا الحقيقة .

انت تعاقب بخطيئتك انت ، فهل انت بلا خطيئة ، ام تحتاج مثلك مثل كل انسان الى مغفرة الله في الفداء الذي بالمسيح يسوع ؟؟

(فليكن معلوما عند جميعكم وجميع شعب اسرائيل انه باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري الذي صلبتموه انتم الذي اقامه الله من الاموات.بذاك وقف هذا امامكم صحيحا. 11 هذا هو الحجر الذي احتقرتموه ايها البناؤون الذي صار راس الزاوية. 12 وليس باحد غيره الخلاص.لان ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي ان نخلص)

(اعمال 4: 10 - 12)[/right]
​


----------



## youhnna (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاخ ابو حمزة
الانسان بالطبع مخير فى حياته
وبالطبع انت تعلم ان الله اعطى لادم الجنه وامرة الا ياكل من شجرة الخير والشر ولكنه لم يجبرة على عدم الاكل منها
بل اكل ادم بحريته
والانسان فى الاخرة يحاسب حسب اعماله خيرا كانت ام شرا
اما سؤالك لماذا يعاقب اولاد ادم على خطيه ارتكبها ادم وحدة وهو ماترنوا اليه من البدايه
فاقول لك ان من اخطا كان حواء وادم معا ولم يكن لهم نسل اذ ذاك
وبالتالى صار العقاب لهم وتبعهم نسلهم الذى انجبوة بعد خطيتهم اذ ولد نسل محكوم عليه بحكم ابيهم وامهم اذ ولدوا بعد طرد ادم من الجنه
فمثلا رجل متزوج باع بيته وسكن مع زوجته فى مكان حقير وانجب
فهل من حق اولادة العودة الى البيت الاول الا اذا دفعوا ثمن ما ارتكبه ابيهم
ايضا لو مات رجلا وعليه دين اليس الدين على اولادة ويجب سدادة
المهم لحب الله للانسان
تجسد وتحمل هذا الدين وقدم نفسه فداء عن البشريه فى شخص السيد المسيح له المجد
ليردنا الى بيتنا الاول وهى حياة الملكوت مع الله*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 ديسمبر 2009)

> *فلماذا إذاً يدان بفعل غيره - خطيئة آدم* - فهل هو مخير في أعماله ثم يجد نفسه مسيرا في مصير مكتوب عليه لا ذنب له فيه ويتنافى تماما مع مطلق الحرية المعطاه إليه ؟


*
ممكن اعرف من اين اتيت بهذا الكلام ؟؟؟

اريد أية تقول ان الإنسان يدان بخطية اى احد غيره سواء كان ابيه ام امه او عمه او او او او ؟؟*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			اما ما تسوقونه فهو انتقام حيث ان الرب لم يكتفي بخروج ادم وذريته من الجنه بل انه الصق بهم الخطيه جميعا الي ان خلصهم بقصة الفداء ( كما تقولون )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


زى ما وضحنا الانسان لن يعاقب بفعل بغيره بل بفعله الذى فعله بـأرادته

احنا ورثنا الطبيعة الخاطئة للانسان  مفيش انسان لا يخطى

كما ورثنا نتاج الخطية وهو الطرد من الجنة

لو انت مورثتش نتيجة خطية ادم وحواء انت ليه اتولدت على الارض

ليه متولدتش فى الجنة  (بما ان معلكش اى خطأ )

وبعدين بعد ما تخطأ تطرد منها للارض

فى القسم ممنوع التطرق للاسلاميات ولكن فى  حديث بيقول كده وبيأكده

لكن مينفعش اقوله احتراما لقوانين القسم

لو عايز تعرفه افتح موضوع فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى وهحطهوللك*​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

> *فهو بإرادته إن كان مطيعا محضا فهو مُدان بخطيئة آدم وبإرادته إن كان عاصيا محضا فهو مُدان بخطيئة آدم* .


*سلام المسيح معكم...*
*لي سؤال لحضرتك الاخ ابو حمزة السيوطي...*
*اين يذكر الكتاب المقدس ان الانسان وان كان مطيعاً... فهو مدان بخطيئة آدم...*
*وبالتالي اين يذكر ايضا الكتاب المقدس ان الانسان وان كان عاصياً... فهو مدان بخطيئة آدم...*
*وشكرا لك...*
*الرب يسوع معكم...*


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

بالرغم من ان السؤال يغير الموضوع من كون الانسان مسيّر او مخيّر ، الا انني سوف اجيبك فقط لاظهار حقيقة سؤالك ، هل هو بغرض المعرفة او بغرض الجدال والاعتراض .




oda man قال:


> انا اقصد طالما اننا ورثنا الخطيه وتم طرنا من الجنه اذن فلماذا تم الفداء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
تم الفداء لاننا خطاة ، واجرة الخطية هي الموت ( روميه 6: 23) والانسان لا يستطيع ان يفدي نفسه .

لذلك اعطى الله الامثلة بتقديم الذبائح للفداء ، ولكن الحيوان لا يفدي الانسان ، يجب ان يفدي الانسان انسان مثله ، وليس هناك انسان لم يخطيء لكي يتقدم للفداء ، فكان يجب ان يأتي انسان من السماء لم يفعل خطية واحدة لكي يقدم الفداء ، فمثلا عندما شرع ابراهيم استجابة لطلب الله في امتحانه لتقديم ابنه ذبيحه ، قدم الله له ذبيحة من السماء ليقدمها عوضا عن ابنه ، لماذا اعطى الله الذبيحة من السماء ولم يطلبها من حظائر ابراهيم الغني ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*بدأت يا ابو حمزة فى ان تنسب للكتاب اشياء ليست فيه على الإطلاق وايضا بدأت تتناقض

فأنت قلت

*


> وهكذا مع نسله وذريته الذين خرجوا *بالتبعيه* من الجنه


*فأنت هنا تقول بالتباعية ولكن فى التكملة قلت*



> لم يكتفي بخروج ادم وذريته من الجنه بل انه *الصق بهم الخطيه جميعا*



*من اين اتيت بالكلام الملون بالأحمر هذا ؟؟؟*


*ارجو الكلام بالآيات وليس بكلامك انت*



> انا اقصد طالما اننا ورثنا الخطيه وتم طرنا من الجنه اذن فلماذا تم الفداء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*من قال اننا ورثنا الخطية نفسها ؟؟*

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 ديسمبر 2009)

> ولعلمك فقد قرأت كثيرا عن خطية ادم ولماذا خرج من الجنه ولماذا تحتاج البشريه لعملية فداء لتخليصها من الخطيه ولم أقتنع بتلك الحجج ( ولا اريد ان اخرج عن صلب الموضوع وأعتذر للاخ ابو حمزة عن تطرقي لعملية الفداء )


*
حبيبى انت سيبت كل كلامى ورديت على انى غلط لأسمك ( وانا اسف ) وقلت انك قرأت وانا عايز اعرف انت قرأت اية 
بس ياريت ماتكونش اسلامية*​


----------



## antonius (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اهلا بأبى حمزة..
الاخوة اجابوك خير جواب...فما لي الا ان اقول الان..
"من أضلل الله فليس له من هادٍ" وآسف بعدها على حالكم وايمانكم باله يسير الاشرار على الشر...
عموماً..انا اعتذر عن التشويش والخروج عن الموضوع يا جماعة..ولكني رأيتها فرصة..ليرى المسلمين فرقاً جوهرياً هائلاً..بين الهنا القدوس..والههم !!


----------



## Kiril (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اخ اود مان
نرحب باستفسارك في موضوع مستقل لتطرح ما لاتفهمه و نشرحه لك


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بداية أنا أعتذر للزملاء الأفاضل الذي يُطالبونني بأدلة ..
أنا جئت لأسئل عن أشياء تجول بخاطري وأردت أن أعرف الإجابة من أهلها كان ممكن أبحث في كتابكم لكن ربما يتهمني أحد بعدم الفهم وربما لم أجد ما أبحث عنه وكنت أستطيع أن أسأل إخواني البارعين في ذلك ...

ولكني فضلت أن أسمع منكم فهل هذا مسموح ومن حقي أم لا ؟!

إن كان مسموح لي فاحتملوني وسامحوني إذا لم آتيكم بأدلة ..
​


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأستاذ نيومان :*

*



			الان ، كل ما تقولونه نقلا عن اشاعات واقاويل تطلق من المشايخ والمسلمين العاميين عن العقيدة المسيحية خاطئة ، وآن الاوان لتعرفوا الحقيقة .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هذا ما أسمع نحوه وما جئتك إلا لأعرف حقيقة ما تعتقدون .. وشكرا*

*



			انت تعاقب بخطيئتك انت ، فهل انت بلا خطيئة ، ام تحتاج مثلك مثل كل انسان الى مغفرة الله في الفداء الذي بالمسيح يسوع ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*أعاقب بخطيئتي هذا تمام العدل*
*وأن يغفر الله لي خطيئتي بلا مقابل أو فدية فهذا تمام اللرحمة*

*أما الإعتقاد في حاجة الإنسان لهذا الفداء فيه نظر وهو محور النقاش وليس خارجاً عنه لأن به يتضح لي شخصيا على الأقل أشياء أريد أن أفهمها بالنسبة لهذا المصير هل أستحقه أم لا..*

*مع مُلاحظة أن هناك فرق كبير بين أن يغفر الله لي خطيئتي بلا مقابل وبين أنني لا أنجو من العقاب إلا إذا تمت الفدية .*

*فهذا عفو القدير وهذا تخليص حق إن صح التعبير .*

*



			(19 وانتم تقولون لماذا لا يحمل الابن من اثم الاب.اما الابن فقد فعل حقا وعدلا حفظ جميع فرائضي وعمل بها فحياة يحيا. 20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت.الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب والاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن.بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون.)

(حزقيال 18: 18)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*كل ما آتيتني به من أدلة وما قرره الزملاء أننا كبشر لا علاقة لنا بخطية آدم وأن البشر يُعاقب ويُثاب على أفعاله هو ..*
*ولم نرث خطيئة آدم مطلقا مع تفهمي التام إلى أننا ورثنا طبيعة تُخطئ *

*



			تم الفداء لاننا خطاة ، واجرة الخطية هي الموت ( روميه 6: 23) والانسان لا يستطيع ان يفدي نفسه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*كان بدوري أن أسال إذن لماذا تم الفداء ؟ ولكن سبق بها أخي أودا مسلم وأجابه أستاذي نيو مان ولم يُقصر ..*

*ولكن أريد أن أسأل أستاذنا عدة أسئلة إذا سمح لي :*

*يقول الكتاب المقدس كما نقلت منكم :*
*20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت*
*وقلت :*
*تم الفداء لاننا خطاة ، واجرة الخطية هي الموت *
* والانسان لا يستطيع ان يفدي نفسه*

*1- أي خطيئة هي التي تستحق الموت , التي هي في حق الرب خاصة أم كل ما يندرج تحت اسم الخطيئة ؟*

*2- هل إذا فعلت حقا وعدلا وحفظت جميع فرائض الله وعملت بها ثم فعلت خطية بسيطة مثل شتمة أو استهزأت بأحد أو أو فهل هذه خطيئة تستحق الموت ولا ينفعني توبة ولا أستطيع فداء نفسي وهل هذه خطيئة لا يغفرها الله لي بمجرد العفو أو بمقابل حتى الندم إلا أن يُصلب هو بنفسه ؟؟*

*3- هل هذا الكلام :*
*.اما الابن فقد فعل حقا وعدلا حفظ جميع فرائضي وعمل بها فحياة يحيا. 20 *
*لم يُحققه أحد من البشر من لدن آدم إلى ليلة الصلب ؟*

*آسف لتعبكم*

*وتحياتي لشخصكم*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

antonius قال:


> اهلا بأبى حمزة..
> الاخوة اجابوك خير جواب...فما لي الا ان اقول الان..
> "من أضلل الله فليس له من هادٍ" وآسف بعدها على حالكم وايمانكم باله يسير الاشرار على الشر...
> عموماً..انا اعتذر عن التشويش والخروج عن الموضوع يا جماعة..ولكني رأيتها فرصة..ليرى المسلمين فرقاً جوهرياً هائلاً..بين الهنا القدوس..والههم !!


 
*أهلا بصديقي العزيز*

*فعلا هناك فرقا بينا معبودنا تبارك وتعالى وبين معبودكم وهذا ما يتضح تدريجياً *

*أشكر لك مرورك اللطيف *

*وإن كنت أرى أن هناك تصميم للتطرق إلى الإسلام بتصريح أو بالتلميح ..*

*وعلى كل أشكر الجميع لمرورهم*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 ديسمبر 2009)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> *فعلا هناك فرقا بينا معبودنا تبارك وتعالى وبين معبودكم*




لا هذا خطأ 
*بل انه لا يوجد اصلا تشابه ليكون هناك فرق !!

فالمسيح يخلق والمسيح قال انه الله والمسيح يغفر الخطايا والمسيح حانى وطيب ورؤوف و و و و  و أما ...
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

> *كان بدوري أن أسال إذن لماذا تم الفداء ؟ ولكن سبق بها أخي أودا مسلم وأجابه أستاذي نيو مان ولم يُقصر ..
> 
> ولكن أريد أن أسأل أستاذنا عدة أسئلة إذا سمح لي :*
> 
> ...


*اخي ابو حمزة السيوطي...*
*هل سؤال ان الانسان في المسيحية مسير ام مخير واضح ام لا؟؟؟*
*اذا لا دعنا نكمل...*
*اذا نعم... اهلا وسهلا بك في فتح موضوع جديد باسم الفداء كي لا نعود للبداية خلال حوارنا في هذا الموضوع...*
*شيء آخر لفت انتباهي وهو: تركت كل المداخلات التي هي اصل الموضوع ولجأت الى موضوع الفداء...*
*هذا رأيي واعتقد ان رأيي لا يهم احد سوى شخصي...*
*ارجو المعذرة...*
*الرب يسوع معكم...*


----------



## الروح النارى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> *كل ما آتيتني به من أدلة وما قرره الزملاء أننا كبشر لا علاقة لنا بخطية آدم وأن البشر يُعاقب ويُثاب على أفعاله هو ..*
> *ولم نرث خطيئة آدم مطلقا مع تفهمي التام إلى أننا ورثنا طبيعة تُخطئ *


 
*أخى أبو حمزة هل يمكن أن تخبرنى من أين ورثنا طبيعة تخطىء ؟ ! *
*لوفرضاً ان أبوينا الأوليين لم يخطئوا إلى الله هل كنا ورثنا هذه الطبيعة التى تخطىء . *
*الله أراد تجديد هذه الطبيعة التى فينا تخطىء فماذا فعل ؟ !
هل أباد الأنسان الأول ؟ هل خلق غيره أنسان جديد ؟ *
*طبعاً لا ... الله قادر أن يخلق أنسان جديد بعد أبادة الأنسان الأول الخاطىء فهو الخالق.*
* فأذا خلقه معنى هذا أنتصار الشيطان وهذا إله ضعيف لايستحق أن نسميه إلهاً الضعف لا ينتسب إلى الله فهو الخالق.*
*فماذا فعل هذا الإله ؟ و ماهو الحل كيف يجدد هذة الطبيعة الساقطة ومن يوفى العدل الإلهى ؟*
*تذكر جيداً خطية أبينا أدم كانت موجهه إلى الله لاأحد أخرسواه *
*بما أن الله غير محدود المكان و الزمان فمن يستطيع أن يوفى العدل الإلهى ؟*


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2009)

عندي طلب للإخوة الأعزاء و بخاصة أستاذي نيومان...

قرأت في مناقشة ما هنا أن ما ورثناه من آدم هو الطبيعة الميالة للخطأ، لكن الخطية نفسها و عقابها لا تورث من إنسان لآخر...
و هذا يتلاءم مع المكتوب في سفر حزقيال عن أن الابن لا يحمل ذنب أبيه... إلخ

ما مدى صحة\دقة هذا الكلام...

و عليه: إن كان ما يورث هو الطبيعة الميالة فقط، فلماذا لا يمكن أن يوجد إنسان واحد لا يخطئ، و يكافح تلك الميول؟
و إن كانت الخطية تورث، فكيف نفسر ما ورد في سفر حزقيال، و لماذا أو بمعنى آخر (كيف) لم يرث المسيح تلك الخطية؟

شكراً لتعبكم و الرب يبارك تعبكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

johnnie قال:


> و عليه: إن كان ما يورث هو الطبيعة الميالة فقط، فلماذا لا يمكن أن يوجد إنسان واحد لا يخطئ، و يكافح تلك الميول؟
> و إن كانت الخطية تورث، فكيف نفسر ما ورد في سفر حزقيال، و لماذا أو بمعنى آخر (كيف) لم يرث المسيح تلك الخطية؟


 


اولا :في كلا الاحتمالين اللذين كتبتهما ، السيد المسيح لم يدخل العالم كانسان بطريقة طبيعية بزواج رجل وامرأة ، بل جاء مولودا من العذراء فهو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، هو (نسل المرأة ) الذي اخبرت عنه النبؤة الاولى لآدم وحواء . 


ثانيا: كل البشر مولودين من رجل وامرأة يرثون الطبيعة التي تخطيء ، وكل واحد يحمل حمل نفسه ، وكل انسان يحاول ان لا يخطيء او لا يستجيب للطبيعة الموروثة ولكن لم ينجح احد ، اذ ان حكم الكتاب المقدس على الجميع هو ( الجميع اخطأوا واعوزهم مجد الله ) (روميه 3: 23) (الكل قد زاغوا معا فسدوا.ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد)(مزمور 14: 3) و ( روميه 3: 12)

وها هو احدهم حاول وكتب النتيجة :

( 7 فماذا نقول.هل الناموس خطية.حاشا.بل لم اعرف الخطية الا بالناموس.فانني لم اعرف الشهوة لو لم يقل الناموس لا تشته.
8 ولكن الخطية وهي متخذة فرصة بالوصية انشأت في كل شهوة.لان بدون الناموس الخطية ميتة.
9 اما انا فكنت بدون الناموس عائشا قبلا.ولكن لما جاءت الوصية عاشت الخطية فمتّ انا.
10 فوجدت الوصية التي للحياة هي نفسها لي للموت.
11 لان الخطية وهي متخذة فرصة بالوصية خدعتني بها وقتلتني.
12 اذا الناموس مقدس والوصية مقدسة وعادلة وصالحة.
13 فهل صار لي الصالح موتا.حاشا.بل الخطية.لكي تظهر خطية منشئة لي بالصالح موتا لكي تصير الخطية خاطئة جدا بالوصية
14 فاننا نعلم ان الناموس روحي واما انا فجسدي مبيع تحت الخطية.
15 لاني لست اعرف ما انا افعله اذ لست افعل ما اريده بل ما ابغضه فاياه افعل.
16 فان كنت افعل ما لست اريده فاني اصادق الناموس انه حسن.
17 فالآن لست بعد افعل ذلك انا بل الخطية الساكنة فيّ.
18 فاني اعلم انه ليس ساكن فيّ اي في جسدي شيء صالح.لان الارادة حاضرة عندي واما ان افعل الحسنى فلست اجد.
19 لاني لست افعل الصالح الذي اريده بل الشر الذي لست اريده فاياه افعل.
20 فان كنت ما لست اريده اياه افعل فلست بعد افعله انا بل الخطية الساكنة فيّ.
21 اذا اجد الناموس لي حينما اريد ان افعل الحسنى ان الشر حاضر عندي.
22 فاني اسرّ بناموس الله بحسب الانسان الباطن.
23 ولكني ارى ناموسا آخر في اعضائي يحارب ناموس ذهني ويسبيني الى ناموس الخطية الكائن في اعضائي.
24 ويحي انا الانسان الشقي.من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت.)
(روميه 7: 7 - 24)​ 
الطبيعة الخاطئة هي التي يسميها المثل العامي ( كل ممنوع مرغوب ) ولذلك فكل وصية من الله وان وافق عليها الانسان الا انه يجد ناموسا في اعضائه داخليا يحاربه ويجعله يفعل الخطية .​ 
هذا الفكر موجود في الديانات الاخرى بالقول ( الشيطان ينخس كل مولود لآدم ، ولكن فشل في ان ينخس المسيح لانه مولود العذراء ) .​ 
هل اجبتك ؟؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 ديسمبر 2009)

> و عليه: إن كان ما يورث هو الطبيعة الميالة فقط، *فلماذا لا يمكن أن يوجد إنسان واحد لا يخطئ، و يكافح تلك الميول؟*


*
سؤال جميل واتمنى ان تسمح لى بالإجابة الى ان يأتى نيو مان

الإجابة


لا يمكن ان يوجد انسان واحد يكافح تلك الميول لأن كل البشر هم من اصل واحد خاطئ وهو آدم وحواء وطالما الأصل فاسد إذا الفروع فاسدة

هل اقنعتك هذة الإجابة ام تريد المزيد ؟؟
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

> *1- أي خطيئة هي التي تستحق الموت , التي هي في حق الرب خاصة أم كل ما يندرج تحت اسم الخطيئة ؟*


*اخي ابو حمزة السيوطي...*
*ما هي الخطيئة؟؟؟ اليست عصيان اوامر الله؟؟؟*
*وصايا الرب معروفة...*
*لا تقتل...*
*لا تسرق...*
*لا الخ الخ الخ...*
*يعني لم يميز الرب بين القتل والسرقة و و و و...*
*اذا اننا نقع في الخطيئة عند عصيان اوامره...*
*بمجرد انك عاصي يبقى انت خاطيء...*
*والكتاب المقدس يخبرنا عن امرين... الحياة الابدية والنار البدية... لا يذكر الكتاب المقدس مكان لفريق ثالث...*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 ديسمبر 2009)

oda man قال:


> اسمح لي ان استفسر
> هل هذه اشارة الي ان آدم فاسد ( والعياذ بالله ) ونحن فاسدون لاننا فروع من نفس الاصل ؟




*أكيد مسموح لك ان تستفسر ولكن اعتقد اننا لو اجبتك هنا يكون هذا هو الموضوع الثالث فى نفس الموضوع



لو سمحت افتح موضوع جديد
ولو عايز تقتبس كلامى واجاوبك ماشى ولو عايز تسأل نفس السؤل بس بسؤال عام او اى شئ

تفضل

لكن هنا لا يمكن ان اجيب حتى لا اخالف القوانين*


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

oda man قال:


> اسمح لي ان استفسر
> هل هذه اشارة الي ان آدم فاسد ( والعياذ بالله ) ونحن فاسدون لاننا فروع من نفس الاصل ؟


 
وهل آدم لم يفسد ؟؟

يقال فسد الطعام عندما تصنعه وانت في ذهنك شكل وطعم ورائحة معينة ، وتخرج النتيجة على غير ما توقعت .

آدم فسد بالخطية ، وكلنا نولد فاسدين لاننا نرث الطبيعة التي فسدت .

بمعنى ، اذا كانت ام حامل مدمنة مخدرات مثلا ، فالجنين يولد في طبيعته ميلا للمخدرات ، ولكن له مطلق الحرية ان يستمر مدمنا للمخدرات او يقلع عن الادمان . هذا قانون طبيعي خلقه الله ، فلماذا تعترض على القانون الروحي ولا تعترض على القانون الطبيعي ؟؟
مع ان واضع القانونين واحد وهو الله ؟

(الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا. ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد.)
(مزمور 14: 3 و 53: 1) (روميه 3: 23)


----------



## christianbible5 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

> *اسمح لي ان استفسر
> هل هذه اشارة الي ان آدم فاسد ( والعياذ بالله ) ونحن فاسدون لاننا فروع من نفس الاصل ؟*


*نعم آدم اخطأ...*
*والخاطيء فاسد...*
*كثيرة هي الادلة الكتابية التي تثبت...*
*وهذا نص كتابي...*
*كورنثوس الاولى 15*
*21 فَإِنَّهُ إِذِ الْمَوْتُ بِإِنْسَانٍ بِإِنْسَانٍ أَيْضاً قِيَامَةُ الأَمْوَاتِ. 
22 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا فِي آدَمَ يَمُوتُ الْجَمِيعُ هَكَذَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيُحْيَا الْجَمِيعُ. 
23 وَلَكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ فِي رُتْبَتِهِ. الْمَسِيحُ بَاكُورَةٌ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ لِلْمَسِيحِ فِي مَجِيئِهِ.*


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً اخوتي نيومان و مولكا...

لكن دعوني أستوضح شيء:

1- أخي نيومان:
لكن هل يتعارض دخول المسيح بطريقة غير طبيعية مع الفداء؟ فإن شرط من شروط الفداء أن يكون الفادي منا

ثانياً هل آية "الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا معاً" هذه نبوة؟ بمعنى أنه كان يمكن أن يكافح إنسان ما ضد طبيعته الخاطئة لكن لم يحدث؟

2- أخي مولكا: شكراً لإستجابتك لكن أتمنى لو تشرح بتفصيل أكثر

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

johnnie قال:


> 1- أخي نيومان:
> لكن هل يتعارض دخول المسيح بطريقة غير طبيعية مع الفداء؟ فإن شرط من شروط الفداء أن يكون الفادي منا
> 
> ثانياً هل آية "الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا معاً" هذه نبوة؟ بمعنى أنه كان يمكن أن يكافح إنسان ما ضد طبيعته الخاطئة لكن لم يحدث؟
> تحياتي


 
اولا : لا تتعارض دخول طريقة المسيح لا مع النبؤات ولا مع كونه انسانا كاملا من لحم ودم وعظام مثلنا تماما ، هو مشابها لنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية ، وهذا كونه اولا ، الله الظاهر في الجسد، وثانيا كونه لم يأتي نتيجة مشيئة انسان بزواج رجل من امرأة .

ثانيا : الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا ، هو تقرير عن حالة البشر ( ويمكن ان تعتبره نبؤة ايضا بوصفها كلام من الله بسبق العلم عن كل البشر الذين سيولودون في اي وقت ) .

اما هل يستطيع الانسان ان يكافح ضد الطبيعة الخاطئة ، فهذا ما يعتقده الانسان الطبيعي (1 كورنثوس 2: 14)، ولكن ثبت خطأ هذا الانسان،  في كل مرة يحاول انسان او يقول انا كافحت الخطية ولم افعل ولا خطيئة واحدة في حياتي ، فقد اعتقد اليهود قديما ان الناموس هو الذي يفعله يحيا ، ولكن خبير الناموس الاول ( بولس الرسول ) شهد ان الناموس حكم على الانسان انه خاطيء لانه ولا واحد استطاع ان يحقق كل متطلبات الناموس . هذا الحكم طبعا لا ينطبق على السيد المسيح فهو الوحيد الذي وقف امام الجميع وطلب ان يوجه اليه اي انسان مخالفة للناموس ولم يستطع احد ( يوحنا 8: 46)

سلام المسيح


----------



## christianbible5 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

> اذا وبناء على ما قلته
> *ما مصير المسيحى الذى يرتكب الخطيئه ؟*


*لن اتطرق لموضوع التوبة بما انه ليس موضوع البحث هنا...*
*اما اذا مات انسان وهو خاطيء...*
*اقرأ هذه الأية مثلاً...*
*8 وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي».*
*فالله لا يعلمنا ان نكذب بعدها ان تصوم كذا يوم واذا سرقت علينا ان نطعم كذا جائع او ما شابه كبعض المنظمات...*


> *وماذا سيفيده ايمانه بان المسيح قد فداه وخلصه ؟*


*اجمل سؤال قرأته في حياتي على الاطلاق...*
*ومن قال لك ان السارق او القاتل او او او مؤمن هو؟؟؟*
*هل ممكن الاقتباس من الكتاب المقدس ان الذين تتكلم عنهم مؤمنين!!!*
*الرب يسوع معكم...*


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2009)

وجدت صيغة أحدد بها سؤالي أكثر:

أنا مقتنع تماماً و متفهم جداً أن الطبيعة الفاسدة تورث و مقتنع بكيف أنها متافقة مع كل آيات الكتاب المقدس...و ليس عندي أي سؤال في هذه النقطة...

إنما ما أسأل عنه هو الخطية نفسها...هذه واضحة و صريحة في الكتاب المقدس أن الابن لا يحمل ذنب أبيه...
و هذا ما جعلني أسأل...و هل الإنسان يولد نقياً رغم الطبيعة الفاسدة؟

و بالأكثر لماذا يقول الكتاب "ليس أحد بار و لو كانت حياته يوماً واحداً على الأرض"

هذا هو سر الالتباس عندي:
أن الخطية لم تورث...فقط الطبيعة الفاسدة و لكن رغم ذلك كل إنسان خاطئ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

johnnie قال:


> و بالأكثر لماذا يقول الكتاب "ليس أحد بار و لو كانت حياته يوماً واحداً على الأرض"
> 
> هذا هو سر الالتباس عندي:
> أن الخطية لم تورث...فقط الطبيعة الفاسدة و لكن رغم ذلك كل إنسان خاطئ...


 
ممكن الشاهد من الكتاب المقدس لما تقوله ان آية في الكتاب ؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 ديسمبر 2009)

> *فعلا هناك فرقا بينا معبودنا تبارك وتعالى وبين معبودكم
> *



نعم عزيزى الفرق كبير 
فقط اريدك ان تعرف الفرق ...فى هذا الكتاب 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113064

ربنا معاك


----------



## My Rock (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ أبوحمزة السيوطي
سألت هل الإنسان مُسير ام مُخير و اجبنا انه مُخير (في أغلب الحالات، فالانسان مُسير في ولادته و جنسه الخ). سؤالك عن تحمل الخطيئة لا علاقة له بهذا الموضوع
تفضل بالبحث عن الجواب او طرح سؤالك في موضوع منفصل لكي لا يخرج الموضوع عن تخصص القسم
شكراً لتفهمك

سلام المسيح


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأستاذ my rock*

*يعلم الله أن أقدرك حق قدرك وأنا أحترمك كثيراً*

*لكن اسمح لي وأرجوا أن يتسع صدرك لي ..*

*أنا أريد أن أستكمل إستفساراتي هنا في هذا الموضوع لأنه ليس كافيا أن أسئل وأحدهم يُجيب ولكن الأهم أن أفهم وأن أتثبت وأقتنع ..*
*لو كنت أملك شبهات وتشكيكات في الموضوع لتوجهت لقسم الشبهات حول المسيحية ,*
*ولكني أريد أن أتثبت من شيء وما أنا بصدده ليس خارجا عن الموضوع أبدا لكن كل ما أريد أن أصل إليه هو جواب شافي من العقيدة المسيحية ..*

*هل أنا مخير في إرادتي ومسير في مصيري ؟؟*

*ولو راجعت استفساراتي فلن تجدها خارجة عن هذا المضمار ..*

*أرجوا أن يتسع لي صدركم وتقديرا لكم لن أضيف هنا كلمة حتى آخذ موافقتكم على الإستئناف*

*وشكرا*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*



هل أنا مخير في إرادتي ومسير في مصيري ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*1-خلق الله الانسان مخير فى ارادته .. وهذا ما تم اثباته فى المداخلات السابقة
2- مصيرك هذا .. هو نتيجة لافعالك ( التى تفعلها بحريتك )
فان فعلت خيرا او فعلت شرا فمصيرك سيختلف ..

فهمت قصدى ؟؟


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

نظرا لتأخر رد الأستاذ ماي روك 
أحببت أن أستأنف حتى يجاوبنا وأذكر الشباب بمداخلتي رقم 16 :

*الأستاذ نيومان :*

*






اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







الان ، كل ما تقولونه نقلا عن اشاعات واقاويل تطلق من المشايخ والمسلمين العاميين عن العقيدة المسيحية خاطئة ، وآن الاوان لتعرفوا الحقيقة . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*

*هذا ما أسمع نحوه وما جئتك إلا لأعرف حقيقة ما تعتقدون .. وشكرا*

*





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







انت تعاقب بخطيئتك انت ، فهل انت بلا خطيئة ، ام تحتاج مثلك مثل كل انسان الى مغفرة الله في الفداء الذي بالمسيح يسوع ؟؟







*

*أعاقب بخطيئتي هذا تمام العدل*
*وأن يغفر الله لي خطيئتي بلا مقابل أو فدية فهذا تمام اللرحمة*

*أما الإعتقاد في حاجة الإنسان لهذا الفداء فيه نظر وهو محور النقاش وليس خارجاً عنه لأن به يتضح لي شخصيا على الأقل أشياء أريد أن أفهمها بالنسبة لهذا المصير هل أستحقه أم لا..*

*مع مُلاحظة أن هناك فرق كبير بين أن يغفر الله لي خطيئتي بلا مقابل وبين أنني لا أنجو من العقاب إلا إذا تمت الفدية .*

*فهذا عفو القدير وهذا تخليص حق إن صح التعبير .*

*





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(19 وانتم تقولون لماذا لا يحمل الابن من اثم الاب.اما الابن فقد فعل حقا وعدلا حفظ جميع فرائضي وعمل بها فحياة يحيا. 20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت.الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب والاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن.بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون.)

(حزقيال 18: 18) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*

*كل ما آتيتني به من أدلة وما قرره الزملاء أننا كبشر لا علاقة لنا بخطية آدم وأن البشر يُعاقب ويُثاب على أفعاله هو ..*
*ولم نرث خطيئة آدم مطلقا مع تفهمي التام إلى أننا ورثنا طبيعة تُخطئ *

*





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







تم الفداء لاننا خطاة ، واجرة الخطية هي الموت ( روميه 6: 23) والانسان لا يستطيع ان يفدي نفسه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*

*كان بدوري أن أسال إذن لماذا تم الفداء ؟ ولكن سبق بها أخي أودا مسلم وأجابه أستاذي نيو مان ولم يُقصر ..*

*ولكن أريد أن أسأل أستاذنا عدة أسئلة إذا سمح لي :*

*يقول الكتاب المقدس كما نقلت منكم :*
*20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت*
*وقلت :*
*تم الفداء لاننا خطاة ، واجرة الخطية هي الموت *
*والانسان لا يستطيع ان يفدي نفسه*

*1- أي خطيئة هي التي تستحق الموت , التي هي في حق الرب خاصة أم كل ما يندرج تحت اسم الخطيئة ؟*

*2- هل إذا فعلت حقا وعدلا وحفظت جميع فرائض الله وعملت بها ثم فعلت خطية بسيطة مثل شتمة أو استهزأت بأحد أو أو فهل هذه خطيئة تستحق الموت ولا ينفعني توبة ولا أستطيع فداء نفسي وهل هذه خطيئة لا يغفرها الله لي بمجرد العفو أو بمقابل حتى الندم إلا أن يُصلب هو بنفسه ؟؟*

*3- هل هذا الكلام :*
*.اما الابن فقد فعل حقا وعدلا حفظ جميع فرائضي وعمل بها فحياة يحيا. 20 *
*لم يُحققه أحد من البشر من لدن آدم إلى ليلة الصلب ؟*

*آسف لتعبكم*

*وتحياتي لشخصكم*


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مرحبا اخي ابو حمزه 

اذا اردت استكمال الحوار فارجو التوقف قليلا عند هذه الكلمات الهامة 





أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> *أعاقب بخطيئتي هذا تمام العدل*
> *وأن يغفر الله لي خطيئتي بلا مقابل أو فدية فهذا تمام اللرحمة*


 

اذا كان لابد من عقاب الخاطيء كما تقول ليتم العدل ، ثم اطلاق سراح الخاطيء بدون عقاب هو الرحمة ، فانت نسبت الى الله التناقض (حاشا لله) .

اذا وجُد نظام او قانون وضعي يضع قوانين للمخطيء ولا ينفذها عليه بسبب الرحمة ، لقامت الثورات على هذا النظام بانه نظام ( ظالم وغير عادل ) ولشاعت فيه الجريمة اكثر .

لكي تلتقي الرحمة والعدل معا ، هو تطبيق القانون واطلاق المخطيء حرا . ولكن كيف يتم هذا ؟؟؟

سأضع لك مثالا وارجو ان تقدم عليه الحل بنفسك :

قاض يجلس على المنصة وعنده القوانين تقول المخطيء يدفع غرامة قدرها (مبلغ مالي كبير ) واتوا بشخص مخطيء امامه يحبه القاضي ( ولنفترض انه ابنه ) .

الان لكي يتم العدل يجب ان يدفع المخطيء الغرامة المالية او يسجن (والمخطيء ليس معه ) فسوف يسجن ( هذه هي العدالة بدون الرحمة ) 

لكي يتم الرحمة ، يتم اعفاء المخطيء من الغرامة ويطلق سراحة (هذه هي الرحمة ولكن اين العدل وهو تطبيق القانون على الجميع )؟؟

الان كيف تحل هذه المعادلة وتحقيق العدل والرحمة معا ؟؟

في انتظار ردك الكريم .


----------



## My Rock (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بما إن الموضوع خرج عن نطاق السؤال و الجواب، أسمحوا لي بنقله الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## Kiril (23 ديسمبر 2009)

> أي خطيئة هي التي تستحق الموت , التي هي في حق الرب خاصة أم كل ما يندرج تحت اسم الخطيئة ؟


لو تسمحولي اساهم في الردود
اي خطيئة هي في حق الرب لأنها عصيان علي وصاياة



> هل إذا فعلت حقا وعدلا وحفظت جميع فرائض الله وعملت بها ثم فعلت خطية بسيطة مثل شتمة


هل انت مصر ان تشتم 
ام طلبت غفران الذي سببته و طلبت عفوه
ثم صليت و طلبت مغفرة ربنا؟
فالاثنان تختلف


----------



## الاقرب (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد ​ 










> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*استاذى السؤال واضح وانت لم تجب عليه *
*ما مصير المسيحى الذى يرتكب الخطيئه ؟*
*هل تقصد ان المسيحى الذى يرتكب الخطيئه هو من الخائفون او غير المؤمنين او الرجسون او القاتلون او الزناه او السحره ...او ....او ......وسيلقى فى البحيره المتقده بالنار والكبريت ....حدد الاجابه من فضلك ؟؟*
*وماذا سيفيده ايمانه بان المسيح قد فداه وخلصه ؟؟*
*ان كان هذا اجمل سؤال قراته بالفعل فاين الاجابه وان كان كلامك سخريه من السؤال ...فلماذا اجبتنى على سؤال لم اساله اصلا ...هل انا قلت ان السارق او القاتل او او او مؤمن ؟؟؟؟؟*
*للتوضيح .....*
*رجل مسيحى ارتكب الخطيئه او الخطايا او الذنوب او المعاصى *
*ماذا سيفيده ايمانه بان المسيح قد فداه وخلصه ؟؟؟*
*الله سبحانه وتعالى شرع لنا فى الاسلام ما يمحوا به الذنوب والكفارات من صدقات او صيام لتكفر الذنب الذى ارتكب وكانها عقاب فى لدنيا فخير للانسان ان يعاقب فى الدنيا ولا يعاقب فى الاخره .*
*فاذا اذنب المرأ وعلم بذنبه لزمه التوبه من الذنب وان كان هذا الذنب فيه كفاره وجبت عليه الكفاره .*​​​*ما اعظم هذا الشرع الذى ينقى المنتسبين اليه من الذنوب والخطايا فى الدنيابالتوبه والكفارات ليكونوا فى الاخره بلا ذنوب .....*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الاقرب قال:


> *استاذى السؤال واضح وانت لم تجب عليه *
> *ما مصير المسيحى الذى يرتكب الخطيئه ؟*​
> [/center]


 
ممكن تقول لنا الاول ، سؤالك الافتراضي ، مصير المسيحي الذي يرتكب الخطية عامدا متعمدا ، ام فعل الخطية سهوا وانخدع ؟؟


----------



## antonius (23 ديسمبر 2009)

> *ما مصير المسيحى الذى يرتكب الخطيئه ؟*



ارتكاب الخطية يكون خروجاً عن اتباع المسيح فوقت ما ارتكب البشر خطية..يكون قد استسلم للشيطان..تاركا مسيحيته في تلك اللحضة..فالمسيحية ليست طمغة او كلام على هوية او ترديد لجمل معينة..انما هي حياة القداسة ..فالمسيحية اتباع المسيح..
اما عن المصائر..فليس بشر على الارض من يقررها..
كلنا نخطئ ..كل البشر خطاءون..ليس هناك احد معصوم!! فالله لا يسير بشراً لا على خير ولا على شر..ولكن ليس كلنا ذاهب لبحيرة الكبريت..فباب التوبة مفتوح..اما من يصمم على خطيئته ولا يندم عليها..فيُدان!
وهذا رايي المتواضع..


----------



## christianbible5 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

> *استاذى السؤال واضح وانت لم تجب عليه *


*نعم السؤال واضح واجبتك عليه... لكن كيف لي ان اعلم ان مستوى العربي ضعيف عندك؟؟؟...*
*



ما مصير المسيحى الذى يرتكب الخطيئه ؟
هل تقصد ان المسيحى الذى يرتكب الخطيئه هو من الخائفون او غير المؤمنين او الرجسون او القاتلون او الزناه او السحره ...او ....او ......وسيلقى فى البحيره المتقده بالنار والكبريت ....حدد الاجابه من فضلك ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يظهر انك لم تلبس نظارات...*
*وهذا هو الجواب... اقتبسته من مداخلتي السابقة من دون قراءة...*
*اعيد للمرة الثانية:*
*لن اتطرق لموضوع التوبة بما انه ليس موضوع البحث هنا...*​

*اما اذا مات انسان وهو خاطيء...*
*اقرأ هذه الأية مثلاً...*
*8 وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي».*
*فالله لا يعلمنا ان نكذب بعدها ان تصوم كذا يوم واذا سرقت علينا ان نطعم كذا جائع او ما شابه كبعض المنظمات...*​*هل المعنى واضح ام الجأ لاستعمال اسلوب آخر في التفسير؟؟؟...*
*



وماذا سيفيده ايمانه بان المسيح قد فداه وخلصه ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**نعيد للمرة الثانية ويا رب تفهم... رح ضويلك شمعة...*
*اجمل سؤال قرأته في حياتي على الاطلاق...
ومن قال لك ان السارق او القاتل او او او مؤمن هو؟؟؟
هل ممكن الاقتباس من الكتاب المقدس ان الذين تتكلم عنهم مؤمنين!!!*
*المعنى يا استاذ...*
*هل السارق يعتبر مؤمن في المسيحية؟؟؟*
*لا اعرف انت قلت عليك بالمرجع...*
*هل القاتل يعتبر مؤمن في المسيحية؟؟؟*
*ايضا لا اعرف فانت تدعي هذا النوع من التدليس يا ريت المرجع في ان القاتل والسارق و و و هم مسيحيين مؤمنين...*
*



الله سبحانه وتعالى شرع لنا فى الاسلام ما يمحوا به الذنوب والكفارات من صدقات او صيام لتكفر الذنب الذى ارتكب وكانها عقاب فى لدنيا فخير للانسان ان يعاقب فى الدنيا ولا يعاقب فى الاخره .

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بلاش الاسلام... الله يخليك انا هربت من المواضيع المقرفة... وبلاش الاسلام لان هذا قسم المسيحية...*
*



ما اعظم هذا الشرع الذى ينقى المنتسبين اليه من الذنوب والخطايا فى الدنيابالتوبه والكفارات ليكونوا فى الاخره بلا ذنوب .....​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لو هافضل اشرحلك عن التوبة شهر بحالو مش هتفهم على الدماغ اللي انت جاي فيه تناقش هنا...*
*يعني زي واحد بيقرأ الجريدة اليومية امام الهرة بتاعتو... هو بيقرأ والهرة بتاكل وبتهز برأسها ولا معاها خبر بشيء...*
*التوبة اكبر من انك تفهمها... وعلى شان ما شتت الموضوع انصحك في فتح موضوع بهذا العنوان...*
*الرب يسوع معكم...*


----------



## الاقرب (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد*
*



يظهر انك لم تلبس نظارات...
وهذا هو الجواب... اقتبسته من مداخلتي السابقة من دون قراءة...
اعيد للمرة الثانية:


أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*




لن اتطرق لموضوع التوبة بما انه ليس موضوع البحث هنا...​
​اما اذا مات انسان وهو خاطيء...
اقرأ هذه الأية مثلاً...
8 وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي».
فالله لا يعلمنا ان نكذب بعدها ان تصوم كذا يوم واذا سرقت علينا ان نطعم كذا جائع او ما شابه كبعض المنظمات...
هل المعنى واضح ام الجأ لاستعمال اسلوب آخر في التفسير؟؟؟...
​
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لاأدرى من منا الذى لم يلبس نظارته .
الايه ذكرت غير المؤمنين وعبدة الاوثان فهل الذى يرتكب المعصيه والخطيئه من المسيحين مع هؤلاء .
ام انك تريدنى ان استنبط الحكم بنفسى من الايه . ثم تعود فتقول هذا فهمكم انتم ايها المسلمون .




نعيد للمرة الثانية ويا رب تفهم... رح ضويلك شمعة...
اجمل سؤال قرأته في حياتي على الاطلاق...
ومن قال لك ان السارق او القاتل او او او مؤمن هو؟؟؟
هل ممكن الاقتباس من الكتاب المقدس ان الذين تتكلم عنهم مؤمنين!!!
المعنى يا استاذ...
هل السارق يعتبر مؤمن في المسيحية؟؟؟
لا اعرف انت قلت عليك بالمرجع...
هل القاتل يعتبر مؤمن في المسيحية؟؟؟
ايضا لا اعرف فانت تدعي هذا النوع من التدليس يا ريت المرجع في ان القاتل والسارق و و و هم مسيحيين مؤمنين...


أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا على الدعاء والشمعه وربنا ينور طريقنا جميعا .
لقد سالتك سؤلا فهل تجيبنى بان تسالى سؤالين وفى غير عقيدتى .
واين قلت ان السارق او القاتل يعتبر مؤمن فى المسيحيه  ؟؟؟؟
انت مصر ان تقولنى ما لم اقله !!!!!!  
لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟
انا استغرب انت تتهمنى بالتدليس وانا لم اتحدث فى شىء غير انى سالت هذا السؤال لعلى اجد ردا شافيا .
السؤال 
ما مصير المسيحى الذى يرتكب الخطيئه ؟ وماذا سيفيده ايمانه بان المسيح فداه وخلصه ؟
هل السؤال فيه غموض او صعب اتمنى اجابه واضحه شافيه كافيه .
مع تحياتى 
 
​
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الاقرب قال:


> *لاأدرى من منا الذى لم يلبس نظارته .*
> *الايه ذكرت غير المؤمنين وعبدة الاوثان فهل الذى يرتكب المعصيه والخطيئه من المسيحين مع هؤلاء .*
> *ام انك تريدنى ان استنبط الحكم بنفسى من الايه . ثم تعود فتقول هذا فهمكم انتم ايها المسلمون .*​
> *
> *


 
سألتك سؤال تجاهلت الرد عليه :

هل الذي يفعل الخطية عامدا ومتعمدا ومصرّا عليها بالرغم من علمه ان الله يحكم على هؤلاء بالدينونة ، فهل هو مسيحي مؤمن او غير مؤمن ؟؟

عزيزي ، لا تحاول اصطياد شيء من آية واحدة تحاول تفسيرها بطريقتكم الاسلامية ، الكتاب المقدس يشرح نفسه بنفسه ، فكما وضح الدينونة على غير المؤمن ، فقد وضّح في اماكن اخرى من هو المؤمن ومن هو غير المؤمن .

سلام الله معك .


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 ديسمبر 2009)

واضح ان الموضوع خرج عن محتواه ومساره 

الموضوع هو ، هل الانسان في المسيحية مسّير ام مخيّر 

وتم الاجابة عليه . 

يغلق لعدم التشتيت 

( وفي حالة رغبة فاتح الموضوع الاصلي وضع سؤال بخصوص موضوعه الاصلي فليراسلني على البريد الداخلي لافتح له الموضوع ).


----------

